# Progold Extreme Chain Lube?



## DS1239622 (Mar 21, 2007)

Ive been using Progold Prolink chain lube for years and loving it. I've recently exhausted my supply and was looking to purchase some more when I ran across Progold Xtreme chain lube:

http://bikes.progoldmfr.com/products/?product=xtreme

Has anyone out there tried this stuff? How does it compare to the Progold Prolink?

Thanks!


----------



## Montobo (Sep 6, 2012)

I cannot answer that question, but I can say that I used Progold Prolink for a long time. It seemed to work well for me. Then I applied Chain-L. I did not attempt to remove the previous lubricant, I just applied Chain-L. It was actually not hard to apply, but because it is viscous (thick), it moves slower. No problem, really, just takes a bit of patience. It went on in maybe 3 minutes instead of about 1 minute. There has been a BIG improvement in lubrication. The chain just runs smoother and maybe a bit quieter. Then I thought, I wish I had switched to Chain-L earlier-- a lot earlier. So, now I've told you.

Enjoy the ride!


----------



## Sheepo (Nov 8, 2011)

I think all the Progold products are pretty light. I use them on my MTB and CX bike because they pick up a lot less dirt than other options. I simply use TriFlow on my road bikes because its what I have laying around my shop.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Yes, I have used it, endorse it and soon will buy the largest jug I can find.


----------



## FBinNY (Jan 24, 2009)

*Cause and effect?*, or just coincidence?

Prolink had been selling the same stuff very successfully for years . Then 3-4 years ago I brought Chain-L and began extolling the virtues of thicker chain lube. Over time Chain-L has won a fair number of followers, and by and by Prolink decides it's time for "Extreme" a formula that leaves a thicker residual oil. 

So is Extreme a reaction to Chain-L? Who knows, but it's nice to have the virtues of thicker oil validated by the thin oil folks.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

ProGold comes out of the bottle thin but it has a solvent carrier. Apply it the evening before riding to let that evaporate. I have tried Chain-L and found that it was simply way thicker. It stayed quiet a ride or two longer but was harder to quick-clean before re-application because of the extra gunk it picked up.

I've been having good luck with Boesheild T9 lately. Has to be treated and applied like a dry lube, allow at least a few hours before you ride after application.


----------



## Montobo (Sep 6, 2012)

Good point about Chain-L. One does need to wipe the chain down periodically at least for awhile (doesn't bother me, personally). Boeshield has actually been around as a protectant wax for quite a long time but more recently has come out with the bicycle chain product. Excellent product (used it for other things) and maybe I'll try it on my chain.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Yeah, I've got some Boeshield T9 laying around as well. I haven't applied it to any chains yet, just because I want to have them really REALLY clean before hand.
Hopefully before the rainy season kicks in...


----------



## Goforit (Dec 7, 2011)

I have tried every lube out there including Boeshield and Chain L is the best lube for a chain I have found. For a new chain I just lay it out and put a drop of Chain L on each link and let it sit overnight then put it on my bike after wiping it down really good. I can get approx 500 to 600 miles before I have to relube the chain. When I do relube I first take the chain off the bike and clean it really good with mineral spirits in a coffee can and by the way I have no problem removing the lube from the chain using mineral spirits. Every day after my ride I run the chain through a paper towel a few times and the chain is good to go the next day.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Goforit said:


> ... I can get approx 500 to 600 miles before I have to relube the chain. ...


What makes you have to relube at 500-600 miles?


----------



## Goforit (Dec 7, 2011)

Chain starts to get to get louder and I hate that.


----------



## apapage (Sep 12, 2012)

I have been using extreme for a few months after trying mukoff ptfe. Mukoff stayed clean, but didn't last too long (maybe 60-80) miles. Prolink extreme last longer, probably closer to 100 miles before I start hearing chain noise, but it picks up lots of dirt between cleaning/reapplication. Not as bad as traditional oil though. I will try Chain-L next.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

DS1239622 said:


> Ive been using Progold Prolink chain lube for years and loving it. I've recently exhausted my supply and was looking to purchase some more when I ran across Progold Xtreme chain lube:
> 
> Products | ProGold Biking
> 
> ...


I can't answer that either, I just tried ProGold Extreme on my new bike because it came with the bike, and it seems to work pretty good. Is it the best? I have no clue, besides lube is a personality thing, some people will like one particular lube and others will hate it. I think Rock N Roll Gold is probably, note the word probably, the best drip lube on the market according to VeloNews testing they did, but I haven't tried it yet. Rock N Roll seems like it works the same as the ProGold Extreme according to both web sites; you apply the lube to a new or clean chain, wipe and reapply, wipe and reapply, then wait 8 hours for it to dry and use; then after each ride rewipe the chain. Both appear to be self cleaning lubes. I do clean my chain about every 220 miles though because the chain does get black if you're not on top of the after ride wipe down. But I like it, just not sure if I would like Rock N Roll Gold better.

Chain L is not for a dry climate riding style, it is for touring or MTB'ing where the chain stands a good chance of getting wet, then Chain L works the best under wet conditions. I use it on my touring bike and I like it for that purpose, but it doesn't stay as clean as ProGold even though they say you can go a long time between cleanings. However I haven't been using it enough yet to determine if Chain L will extend the life expectancy of a chain, if it does and the Pro gold or the Rock N Roll does not then that will be my permanent chain lube for all my bikes, but right now I'm still testing it and just on one bike, but I do like it better than other wet lubes because all wet lubes I tried puts lube splatter all over the rear of the bike making it messy back there, and Chain L does not do that.


----------

